# Performing Oral on your gf/wife



## proudwidaddy

How many men truly enjoying giving their girlfriend/wife oral sex? Towards the last three months (before wife dropped the divorce bomb on me) I really started to get into giving my wife oral sex. Really enjoyed it. Now that part of my life is over.


----------



## Mistys dad

I've learned to spell out the Gettysburg Address, backward, with the tip of my tongue.

That, and I can tongue flick the top off a beer faster than a rattlesnake bite.


----------



## DanF

I love doing it.


----------



## anotherguy

nah.. that part of your life isnt 'over'. Yeah, with your ex it is, but there will be other opportunities, no doubt.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Mistys dad said:


> I've learned to spell out the Gettysburg Address, backward, with the tip of my tongue.
> 
> That, and I can tongue flick the top off a beer faster than a rattlesnake bite.


Stay away from female parts and rattlesnake bite analogies. Yowtch!!


----------



## Mistys dad

With great power comes great responsibilty......


----------



## tacoma

proudwidaddy said:


> How many men truly enjoying giving their girlfriend/wife oral sex? Towards the last three months (before wife dropped the divorce bomb on me) I really started to get into giving my wife oral sex. Really enjoyed it. Now that part of my life is over.


I`ve always loved going down.

You do realize there are other women besides your ex who do enjoy a man going down on them don`t you?

It`s hardly over, in fact it may just be beginning in earnest.


----------



## ocotillo

proudwidaddy said:


> How many men truly enjoying giving their girlfriend/wife oral sex?


--One of the finer things in life for me


----------



## uphillbattle

I love giving it more than I love recieving it. Nothing better than having your head crushed by a pair of nice thighs.


----------



## proudwidaddy

I especially liked going down on her when she was wearing stockings, etc


----------



## PBear

I recently realized that to me, having a partner that was unwilling to receive oral sex would be a deal-breaker. I couldn't be with a woman that didn't enjoy that. I could easily accept if she didn't want to reciprocate, though. Although my current partner is teaching me the pleasures of that, too... 

And I don't care what she's wearing. I do, however, prefer a nice clean work-surface... Waxed, shaved, sugared... I don't care how the hair goes away, but I prefer it gone. 

C


----------



## proudwidaddy

I agree, the last three to five months my wife had herself waxed down there, made it a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

with my exgf i absolutely loved it.
it was the perfect type for me to do that.
i enjoyed it even more than her perfect bjs.


----------



## romantic_guy

MMM I LOVE IT!! She has her best orgasms that way. While I am working her clit with my tongue, I use 2 fingers on her G-Spot. Boy does she ever moan!!! She never asks for it; I am the one who just does it. 

I am sorry to hear about the divorce. You will find another woman who loves it.


----------



## sirdano

I love giving it more than me getting. Heck sometimes this is betterv than intercourse. It make sex a lot more fun we she is wet. Ya and the head leg crush is cool too. Sadly she is not into it all the time and just asks for a quicky but atleast I ask before we start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IAMCIV

uphillbattle said:


> Nothing better than having your head crushed by a pair of nice thighs.


:iagree:

It is in my opinion, one of the greatest experiences in life. Mmm... Breakfast of Champions...

Lunch, dinner and snack of champions as well!


----------



## Accipiter777

I concur. I am gettin hard just thinkin about it!

*NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING gets me off better, then feeling my wife push my head down then pull my head in and rubbing herself on my face. I woke her up one morning doing that, she orgasmed, I told her "Good morning" and left for work. She said it was great the way I took care of her, but did nothing for myself. Truth is, it was to her benefit... all I thought about what her breakfast. By the time I got home, I was ready to give it to her good. And I did Too!


----------



## Lon

one of my favourite movie quotes of all time: "I can eat a peach for hours"


----------



## oldpainshurt

I love her's, she loves mine. We work each other over pretty good. It's driven by desire to fulfill the others complete desires which fulfills our own. I require no prep...fur burgers are wonderful...getting lost in the bushes and finding that moment of orgasmic thrill...whew...I gotta take a breather...I think I'll go wake the wife. ;>)


----------



## Happily Married Guy

I love it, everything about it is hot. Recently we've been doing it with her on all fours and me behind her, in addition to being very pleasurable for her it is a truely awesome view for me!!!

She recently told me a friend of hers won't let her husband perform oral on her, and she has only done it once and states she doesn't enjoy it. We are considering an intervention because both she and her husband are missing out on some of the best sexual fun there is.


----------



## anna garret 01

DanF said:


> I love doing it.


and I love receiving it


----------



## anna garret 01

:


uphillbattle said:


> I love giving it more than I love recieving it. Nothing better than having your head crushed by a pair of nice thighs.


:allhail:


----------



## Havesomethingtosay

proudwidaddy said:


> How many men truly enjoying giving their girlfriend/wife oral sex? Towards the last three months (before wife dropped the divorce bomb on me) I really started to get into giving my wife oral sex. Really enjoyed it. Now that part of my life is over.


What's more amazing is how long one can have stayed married and in a sexual relationship without oral being an important part of it, especially for a woman based on all the studies of their orgasms being seldom through straight penetration.

Btw, I am sorry about the divorce.


----------



## JustaJerk

Yeah... I'm all for going downtown, also.

Nothing better than looking up at her and making eye contact while you're doing it.


----------



## nader

LOVE giving it. I won't lie and say I don't love receiving it a little more, but.. now after reading this thread I want to go straight home and eat the #*$ out of my wife's #$&#.

The only problem is, just when it starts getting good she begs for me to enter her, so it doesn't always go as far as I'd like it to! I think I've only ever gone down on her as a standalone act, maybe once on Mother's day.


----------



## JustaJerk

> The only problem is, just when it starts getting good she begs for me to enter her


Don't enter her... make her beg some more. I like to prolong it as much as I can, so she's almost crying for it. 

I actually like giving it more than recieving it. IDK... I get lost down there.


----------



## romantic_guy

JustaJerk said:


> I actually like giving it more than recieving it. IDK... I get lost down there.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Duke

I absolutely love it! Can't imagine sex without giving her oral!


----------



## Catherine602

uphillbattle said:


> I love giving it more than I love recieving it. Nothing better than having your head crushed by a pair of nice thighs.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

It's really beautiful down there, how can I not go down for a taste?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

RandomDude said:


> It's really beautiful down there, how can I not go down for a taste?


very much agree.

miss that very much, need to hurry and find a new one.


----------



## Shinobi

Um yes please every time possible, given a choice of only one way oral ie giving or getting, I would go for the giving everytime.

I have a comfy face and can breathe through my ears as well!!

Only problem is my wife whilst being happy with this before marriage, it stopped about a year after marriage completely, which is now 4 years ago and no matter how desperate I plea it goes no further!!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Love it.

Love it, love it, LOVE IT.

And it's even better now that my wife has trimmed up a bit down there.

If I had a snorkel and access to snacks, I'd never come up.


----------



## COguy

I've always loved it, my wife gets embarassed about it and is often reserved until the moment my tongue touches the spot. I love it from all positions, her sitting on my face like 69 is my favorite though cause it's easier to use my tongue like a D that way.

My wife is weird though and doesn't like ANY additional stimulation while I'm doing the deed. She gets mad if I try to stick a finger anywhere. She also doesn't get enjoyment from my tongue inside her which sucks for me because that's my favorite.

My wife is totally turned off by her own juice, I can't kiss her after until I wash my mouth out. And that is the worst crime for me because it is one of my biggest turn ons. My ex-gf used to like it when I would stick my tongue in, and then she would suck my tongue off. Wife knows I like it but she says she will never OK with it. I have to hope one day she gets really drunk and doesn't care...

I also have a positive BJ story. I've received 2 30 second BJs from my wife in 8 years. I told her the deed didn't bother me it just bothered me that she didn't want to try. I've gotten a handful in the last few weeks and now she's really excited about them (as long as I wear a flavored condom). She asks me to 69 now, which again, is pretty great.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

COguy said:


> to use my tongue like a D that way.


i looove doing this.


----------



## romantic_guy

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Love it.
> 
> Love it, love it, LOVE IT.
> If I had a snorkel and access to snacks, I'd never come up.


:iagree::iagree:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yep...same here!!! Nothing like hearing her loud moans of pleasure and feeling her cute little body move as she humps my tongue!! MMMMMMM!!!!!

P.S. I'm gonna use that line!!!!


----------



## kenn

I would love to have a women in my life that loves receiving oral sex. TWO marriages later and both didn't want oral sex. My first would let me do it once and a great while.


----------



## olwhatsisname

gentlemen a month for a woman has such variation,taste, smell, and studies today cant explain the changes in thought paterns caused by proper stimulation. sometimes it takes 20 yrs to hear if you did it wrong.


----------



## Jax10

I enjoy it. Very much. Love that my wife likes it too. We both win!


----------



## Thound

I love doing it. Sadly my wife thinls it is gross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kasler

I enjoyed it but like women when it comes to bjs, it can't be smelling like a gym locker down there. Number one way to get a man flaccid and give him a slight headache at the same time. 

I remember this one girl who I think had a problem or something or maybe she had a weird diet, but she smelled like ground beef left out for days and I nearly barfed.

I don't do it anymore now though, I associate it with too many disgusting notions and just lose all libido if I try. I have my ex's affair to thank for that if you catch my meaning.


----------



## OhGeesh

It's okay from time to time. Not nearly as much as I did when I was early 20's! Lucky for me it's not a big thing for my wife she needs much firmer harder direct clitoral stimulation.


----------



## I Notice The Details

uphillbattle said:


> I love giving it more than I love recieving it. Nothing better than having your head crushed by a pair of nice thighs.


:iagree: 100000%....one of my favorite things to do in the world.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I've always appreciated how good my wife smells down there ..... not only clean but with her numerous lotions that she uses it's never been an issue going down on her in the 15 years we've been together yay 

Another thing I've appreciated with my wife is how she let's me know if im doing it " right " !! Her moans of encouragement only makes me want to tease and kiss her even longer ..... suuucks that she does cum fairly quickly for my taste ( so to speak ) and then he's " sensitive " down there for awhile !!


----------



## youkiddingme

I am an addict. I love it. Sometimes i just must! Like I have to. And there is nothing sexier than having her ask, like she is really needy, if she can sit on my face!!!


----------



## Thundarr

proudwidaddy said:


> How many men truly enjoying giving their girlfriend/wife oral sex? Towards the last three months (before wife dropped the divorce bomb on me) I really started to get into giving my wife oral sex. Really enjoyed it. Now that part of my life is over.


I think it's somewhat instinctive. I'd feel like I was missing out if she didn't like it. But.....there's nothing better than a good panties to the side quicky on occasion with no downtown involved. Guess I like it all.


----------



## RandomDude

It used to be routine, now I can't even really remember how much I actually used to enjoy it. My STBX also had a nice pair of legs which helped with the incentive, but it's a very intimate act...

Like hey, I wouldn't do it for someone I didn't trust, or someone I wasn't in a committed relationship with. Lady juice is nice, another man's cum in your mouth while licking her out isn't!!! Heh

That part of my life is over too, and considering I've decided to avoid another potential divorce in the future, I don't think I'll ever be giving oral again. Besides, most women stink down there


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude said:


> It used to be routine, now I can't even really remember how much I actually used to enjoy it. My STBX also had a nice pair of legs which helped with the incentive, but it's a very intimate act...
> 
> Like hey, I wouldn't do it for someone I didn't trust, or someone I wasn't in a committed relationship with. Lady juice is nice, another man's cum in your mouth while licking her out isn't!!! Heh
> 
> That part of my life is over too, and considering I've decided to avoid another potential divorce in the future, I don't think I'll ever be giving oral again. Besides, most women stink down there


Dude, you are missing out on one of the finest things in life!!!!!

My wife craves coffee in the morning. She needs it, wants it, and has to have it. She thinks about it. I am the same way about giving her oral sex....I need it, I want it, I desire and crave it...and I love everything about it. Her smell, taste, aroma, is the best in the world. I guess I am just addicted to her body and giving her oral pleasure!!!


----------



## RandomDude

I had it for 7 years, and I loved it as much as I loved her. But pleasuring your wife is one thing, going down on a woman through casual non-committed sex is another - and quite frankly dangerous.

Unless of course you use predator jaws:









... no thanks, think I'd rather go without


----------



## tm84

Absolutely!! One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## maudite

Loved it for years and so did she. Wife refuses to let me do it anymore. Won't tell me why.


----------



## pepper7

Gotta ask since this topic is active....do any of the fellas out there have a lady who splashes? What's your reaction? Just curious, I've recently (6 months I guess) discovered that it's something I can do and probably always have been able to but have never relaxed enough to let it happen...it's been a bit shocking (but AMAZING) for me but my husband acts like a kid in the candy store.....which is awesome in making me comfortable.....:smthumbup:


----------



## NewHubs

Pepper...what is your secret? I have been trying to get my wife to cum like that? Even with her legs wrapped around my neck...still can't make it happen


----------



## PBear

My SO squirts/gushes/splashes. It's all great fun. . The secret for her was to relax, and for me to know how to stimulate her g-spot.

C


----------



## K.C.

At first I did it as give to receive. Soon found out I simply loved doing it. When you don't expect specifics in return it becomes a pure giving of pleasure and that is amazing for the hiver as well as the receiver.

Stbx rarely seemed to relax fully but my SO from before and my new friend were/are very receptive and responsive. That trust and relaxation, I agree is definitely key as the more responsive they are, the better able you are to adapt your technique and the better it is for both of you.

Kinda sad re stbx when I think of it that way.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I love performing oral on my wife!!!!!! She has a beautiful "flower" too. I think men are drawn to this part of a woman's body instinctively.


----------



## PBear

Btw, my SO had learned she could squirt by herself first, before she met me. She used a rabbit vibrator (RIP, little dude...). Then we met, we talked about it in between our first and second time together, I watched a video to learn, and the rest is history.

FYI, we're on our second waterproof blanket now...

C


----------



## thatbpguy

Mistys dad said:


> I've learned to spell out the Gettysburg Address, backward, with the tip of my tongue.
> 
> That, and I can tongue flick the top off a beer faster than a rattlesnake bite.


BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!!

As for me, I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Lon

PBear said:


> My SO squirts/gushes/splashes. It's all great fun. . The secret for her was to relax, and for me to know how to stimulate her g-spot.
> 
> C


I recently joined the same club as you, first time for both of us, was pretty amazing


----------



## PBear

Lon said:


> I recently joined the same club as you, first time for both of us, was pretty amazing


You've been baptized, huh? Congrats! Don't try to sleep on the wet spot though... It's a doozy! 

C


----------



## pepper7

NewHubs said:


> Pepper...what is your secret? I have been trying to get my wife to cum like that? Even with her legs wrapped around my neck...still can't make it happen


It started with the Hitachi Magic Wand but I can do it now with just my husband heading south. Most of it was just relaxing enough to let it happen, a lot of times in the begining the feeling is so foreign and so incredibly intense it's hard to handle and RELAX. I'm not uptight in bed but the sensation is just so different it takes a little getting used to. 

Until you learn what it is, you really do feel like you might pee. But you don't, it's completely different. A girl just has to learn to trust herself enough - and have a partner who is very encouraging about it. 

Plus, I stay plenty hydrated. LOTS of Pellegrino! It is very dehydrating, especially if you have a long session and it happens a few times in a row.....No joke on that, I bring at least one giant bottle of water to the room with us whenever....


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Performing Oral on your gf/wife*



NewHubs said:


> Pepper...what is your secret? I have been trying to get my wife to cum like that? Even with her legs wrapped around my neck...still can't make it happen


Hope this isn't TMI, but in the interest of sharing this wonderful knowledge: I have found that I needed to be a lot more forceful and less gentle/delicate than I have been with previous partners, which obviously requires a lady who is comfortable with that. I found it was a good forearm workout requiring a lot of finger strength/stamina


----------



## JoeRockStar

Absolutely love doing it!

Ironically in the early stages of our marriage, my wife never wanted me to. Guessing she was afraid of a bad odor or taste (not the case). Eventually I convinced her and now she thoroughly enjoys it.


----------



## olwhatsisname

Mistys dad said:


> With great power comes great responsibilty......


traumatize=in my dinning room are 4 computers,and lots of disscusions .the other day my great grandaughter said to her mother that all the kidds indulge in oral,sexploits,and that it is how STDs are being spread by the younger generation.13 yr. olds discus these things with each other. I have never openly discussed it with my better1/2. the world is moving on without us.


----------



## Northern Monkey

Its part of her. Thats answers it for me.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I am an enthusiastic cunning linguist.

A few squirt, most don't... but those that do seem to be having a lot more fun. I'm indifferent to it. Doesn't bother me if she does or does not... as long as she cums hard, I'm a happy camper and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I've been craving "dining at the Y" for the past 4 days while I was out of town for business. It didn't help either that my wife hid a pair of her worn, silk panties in my suit case with a very sexy note. I can't wait to have my head between those thighs of hers later today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbdad

My wife is just absolutely disgusted with the idea of oral sex. She has become so sexually repressed over the years, I almost worry about a mental disorder with her.


----------



## SaltInWound

bbdad said:


> My wife is just absolutely disgusted with the idea of oral sex. She has become so sexually repressed over the years, I almost worry about a mental disorder with her.


Have you asked her why she doesn't like it anymore? I can't imagine having such a change in preference without there being a reason. Is she repressed in other areas of her life, such as her appearance, interaction with you and children, or attention to house cleaning?


----------



## bbdad

She just refuses to talk about our sex life anymore. It always causes an argument. She is still fine in other areas - goes to the gym with me, takes care of herself, takes care of the kids, picks up here and there between times when the cleaners come. She has just shut down in our intimate life. The rare times we have sex, it can only be one way...no or very minimal touching of any kind prior or after.

I just don't get it and am on the verge of checking out, at least mentally. She feels that sex is not really something needed in life, so that I should just accept her way and not need it either.


----------



## Thundarr

bbdad said:


> She just refuses to talk about our sex life anymore. It always causes an argument. She is still fine in other areas - goes to the gym with me, takes care of herself, takes care of the kids, picks up here and there between times when the cleaners come. She has just shut down in our intimate life. The rare times we have sex, it can only be one way...no or very minimal touching of any kind prior or after.
> 
> I just don't get it and am on the verge of checking out, at least mentally. She feels that sex is not really something needed in life, so that I should just accept her way and not need it either.


The ball is in your court ddbad. The longer you live with bad sex or no sex the more entrenced it will be. The saying "pay me now or pay me later" comes to mind. There are reasons things are the way they are and those reasons will not hide forever. I would dig and get to what's going on if it were me. It's pretty easy to set back and hope for things to change though when you're afraid of the answers you may find.


----------



## bbdad

I've tried digging. It always gets shut down and ends in an argument. She claims she does not have a problem. In her eyes, she obviously doesn't. I have tried to get her to a counselor but she refuses since she doesn't have a problem.

We do have a lot of good things together, so it is hard to want to check out. Plus, I don't want to have to support two households if it were to go that way. She is a SAHM, and I am a "high earner," so I would be paying a ton in alimony.

So, I just live with status quo as long as I can.


----------



## SaltInWound

Can you think back to an event that maybe started her regression? Death in the family, more children, or change in work, finances, past caught up with her....anything? 

Do you think it was bait and switch?


----------



## Thundarr

bbdad said:


> I've tried digging. It always gets shut down and ends in an argument. She claims she does not have a problem. In her eyes, she obviously doesn't. I have tried to get her to a counselor but she refuses since she doesn't have a problem.
> 
> *We do have a lot of good things together, so it is hard to want to check out. Plus, I don't want to have to support two households if it were to go that way. She is a SAHM, and I am a "high earner," so I would be paying a ton in alimony.*
> 
> So, I just live with status quo as long as I can.


Yea it's frustrating that life, family, marrriage, etc, isn't black and white. I can see why she doesn't think she has a problem. Her life seems pretty comfortable. She can be a SAHM and still be financially comfortable and she gets to disconnect intimately from you but still have you there to be dad, provider, grass cutter, etc. Good luck bbdad. Hopefully something will change before there's too much water under the bridge.


----------



## jaquen

I don't. Because of the unique way my wife is built giving her oral is very taxing on my tongue, and it's not at all the quickest, most enjoyable way to bring her to climax.

I prefer, and thoroughly enjoy, performing orally on her breasts. Her nipples are like two clitorises, and playing with tme is the fasted way to get her over the moon.


----------



## ginger-snap

jaquen said:


> Because of the unique way my wife is built...


:scratchhead:


----------



## jaquen

ginger-snap said:


> :scratchhead:


My wife doesn't derive any sexual pleasure from having her clitoral glans stimulated. She never has. It's as stimulating as trying to pleasure her finger nails. So the only way she can derive pleasure from oral sex is penetratively. I have to basically stretch my tongue out and keep it stiff, like a finger or a penis. This starts to strain after a while and can cause pain in my tongue. It's not as simple as flicking the clit like you would for the vast majority of women.


----------



## creative

Yea I love doing it, unless she's busting for a pee & comes back & her business end taste & smells like urine..a taste I haven't got use to!


----------



## Thundarr

creative said:


> Yea I love doing it, unless she's busting for a pee & comes back & her business end taste & smells like urine..a taste I haven't got use to!


I'm pretending I did not read this. You guys are going to mess up a good thing for me if the disgusting comments keep popping up.


----------



## creative

Haha, ok take that image out of your mind!


----------



## Gabey

My wife taught me how when we met (I was the virgin). After 18 years, I love it as much as the 1st time. She usually is the quiet, conservative one during PV sex, but when Mr. Tongue joins the party watch out! She bucks her hips, plays with her nipples and moans obscenities that I've never heard before. I love her scent and when she's about to orgasm, she tastes sweeter. Then I know it's almost time for my facial.

The only bad thing about it is that just after, I am so turned on that I don't last too long. Usually I can go for a long time.

I love it and would do it every day if she wanted it.


----------



## jman

wish I could do this... wife is too ticklish there, plus when you have a beard, not a good combo, at least she orgasms easy from intercourse

I need a hypnotist to convince her this would be a good activity LOL


----------



## anotherguy

We, or perhaps I... have a newfound love of this. Seems like it was off the menu for a number of years - for no particuar reason - but over the past 7 or 8 years - she has really gotten very... uhm... 'enthusiastic' about it. Now that I think about it - really after we were done with kids and she got off the pill etc. Maybe she is just getting her groove on deep in her 40's.

Without gettig into too much detail - lets just say she isnt very shy about scooting up my chest and having her way - which - it turns out - is happily exciting for both of us. She has also become a big fan of certain numbers... somewhere between 68 and 70... or was it 67? I forget now.... no matter. Works for me.


----------



## Maneo

jman said:


> wish I could do this... wife is too ticklish there, plus when you have a beard, not a good combo, at least she orgasms easy from intercourse
> 
> I need a hypnotist to convince her this would be a good activity LOL


my wife is extremely ticklish there too but if she can endure those initial ticklish moments she knows the pleasure to come (and "come" is the operative word) makes the tickling worth it. Sometimes I have to start several times as she can't help but thrash wildly from her ticklishness but persistence (and sometimes a little forceful restraint) pays off.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

My Mrs is also very ticklish UGGH 

Luckily we own a King size bed with 4 posts sooo ..... 4 of my older neckties and a little force goes a long way to get her ummmm still


----------



## Maneo

Omgitsjoe said:


> My Mrs is also very ticklish UGGH
> 
> Luckily we own a King size bed with 4 posts sooo ..... 4 of my older neckties and a little force goes a long way to get her ummmm still


bondage and oral, especially for the very ticklish, can make for some interesting bedroom time. we have a safe word for when it is just too intense since she is saying no,no,no from the get-go but that is another thread entirely.

suffice to say giving oral with some light bondage can be Really stimulating and pleasurable for both.


----------



## olwhatsisname

ah,the surface.


----------



## Healer

If she enjoys it, I enjoy it. Immensely.


----------



## olwhatsisname

the savor of the flavor,uh huh.


----------



## I Notice The Details

olwhatsisname said:


> the savor of the flavor,uh huh.


My brother says a man's mustache is a "flavor saver"...after he has been eating at the Y


----------



## olwhatsisname

James :3:6 >5 even so the tongue is a little member and boasts great things. see how great a forest a little fire kindles. 6 and the tongue is a fire,a world of iniquity. the tongue is so set among our members that it defiles the whole body. (KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT,WHEN YOUR ANGRY)and sets on fire the course of nature. it will light a fire.


----------



## Lovinghusband32

Love doing it to my wife. She has to be clean though (which she always is). Previous ex girlfriend experience put a bad taste in my mouth....literally.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

My all time favorite intimate thing to do with my Mrs cause she's always well trimmed and smelling very good down there 

I could go for hours if she'd allow me to but she often stops me after just her first "O" cause she gets over sensitive there UGH =-O


----------



## Maneo

Omgitsjoe said:


> My all time favorite intimate thing to do with my Mrs cause she's always well trimmed and smelling very good down there
> 
> I could go for hours if she'd allow me to but she often stops me after just her first "O" cause she gets over sensitive there UGH =-O


Over sensitive as in " it hurts " or over sensitive as in hyper ticklish or too much of a good thing?


----------



## RockyRoad48

Lovinghusband32 said:


> Love doing it to my wife. She has to be clean though (which she always is). Previous ex girlfriend experience put a bad taste in my mouth....literally.


:iagree:

I had the same issue with a exgf. I had a hard time at first going down on my wife because of that too. But once I got there, there was no going back!!! I just love listening to her moan and groan when I'm down there. Knowing that I am pleasuring her is a great turn on to me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Performing Oral on your gf/wife*



Maneo said:


> Over sensitive as in " it hurts " or over sensitive as in hyper ticklish or too much of a good thing?


Hyper ticklish which is much better than it hurts but nevertheless i need to stop oh well UGH


----------



## IndyTMI

I love it, as does my new girlfriend! It drives me wild to hear her say my name in different pitches!


----------



## lapdog

Not enough descriptive words to quantify how much enjoyment I get from giving my wife oral. :smthumbup:
As you see, I am new here, and the most shocking thing I found when just browsing was the number of people who do not like oral, both male and female. There is no way my marriage could survive in an oral free environment.


----------



## samyeagar

lapdog said:


> Not enough descriptive words to quantify how much enjoyment I get from giving my wife oral. :smthumbup:
> As you see, I am new here, and the most shocking thing I found when just browsing was the number of people who do not like oral, both male and female. There is no way my marriage could survive in an oral free environment.


That surprised me too. I have always loved giving oral, and it never was really a learned thing. It came completely naturally that it was something I enjoyed and wanted to do. I never thought it was disgusting since my first time at 14.


----------



## marko

I love doing it as well. the problem though is she is pretty sensitive down there. I have licked her to orgasm before and we both enjoyed it immensely. of course.

she has recently became a squirter so I am hoping to get this into the action, would love for her to do that to my face. 

this might sound gross, but a few times I have been very tempted to go down on her after I have finished off inside her. She always gets very sensitive after sex and typically cums again with a vibe. Would love to use my tongue down there for her.


----------



## barbados

Omgitsjoe said:


> My all time favorite intimate thing to do with my Mrs cause she's always well trimmed and smelling very good down there
> 
> I could go for hours if she'd allow me to but she often stops me after just her first "O" cause she gets over sensitive there UGH =-O


Same here Joe, not complaining though


----------



## samyeagar

marko said:


> I love doing it as well. the problem though is she is pretty sensitive down there. I have licked her to orgasm before and we both enjoyed it immensely. of course.
> 
> she has recently became a squirter so I am hoping to get this into the action, would love for her to do that to my face.
> 
> *this might sound gross, but a few times I have been very tempted to go down on her after I have finished off inside her*. She always gets very sensitive after sex and typically cums again with a vibe. Would love to use my tongue down there for her.


Not gross to me. Did it just last night.


----------



## marko

right on....<high five>

how is it? did she really get off on it the first time or still does?

I see no real issue doing it because we expect the ladies to do it, and I would do anything for my wife. just need to get over that hurdle I think. 

thanks for letting me I am not alone. cheers


----------



## larry.gray

marko said:


> this might sound gross, but a few times I have been very tempted to go down on her after I have finished off inside her. She always gets very sensitive after sex and typically cums again with a vibe. Would love to use my tongue down there for her.


For a really long time I was tempted but always backed out once the opportunity presented itself. Then a couple of years ago, I jumped in and just did it. Honestly part of the reason was to prove that "see, I don't think my stuff is gross."

Yeah, she loves it now. I can bring her to another orgasm that way. Sometimes it's 4 in a row for her, and she's got that "OMG that was incredible" look on her face after.

As long as it's only mine, I'm cool with it now.


----------



## samyeagar

marko said:


> right on....<high five>
> 
> how is it? did she really get off on it the first time or still does?
> 
> I see no real issue doing it because we expect the ladies to do it, and I would do anything for my wife. just need to get over that hurdle I think.
> 
> thanks for letting me I am not alone. cheers


This wasn't the first time I'd done that, and I really never thought about it being gross at all. Sex is supposed to be messy and somewhat gross if you do it right, right?  I did ask my STBW about it yesterday, mainly becase of your question.

Her thoughts were that it didn't bother her AT ALL  She didn't think it was gross or a turn off, but always worries that I will, because in her experience, it is something that men just didn't do. She is very happy that I don't have any hangups in the bedroom


----------



## committed_guy

I love doing this to my wife. I would go down on her and finger her at the same time until she told me to stop. I think I enjoyed doing it to her as much as she enjoyed receiving. My best memories is when she would allow me to shave her and then go down.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I've often had wanted to go down on my wife " after " finishing but it seemed as if the very second I'd cum ..... I lost all interest in tasting myself :scratchhead: 

The first time I actually was able to go down was an evening when both she and i were stupid drunk and i simply said " wtf " and i guess her hands pushing me down kinda made me finally go thru with it. 

Not for nothing I did enjoy and she most definitely did as well with a huuuge orgasm  I dont often but when she coyly ask I have no issues doing it for her


----------



## marko

that is what happens with me as well. I think I want to do it, I want to try it.....okay, done! goodnight.

I have given her little kisses down there after, and tried touching, she just seemed too sensitive afterwards though. maybe a little bondage will help.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

HAaaa ....... I just got a text from my Mrs with her subtle way of asking for this " special licking "  for tonight !!!

She basically said ....

" Im feelin' very naughty here at work so tonight after the boys are both asleep perhaps we can open a bottle of wine and do the dirty/naughty things we dont do ummmm often  " !!! 

Someone get me a ummmmm bib  !!!


----------



## marko

enjoy it man, maybe I will get the scotch for myself and the wine for my wife tonight and do it as well.

I always channel Sean Connery when I drink in the scotch though.....good thing the missus enjoys that.


----------



## barrett82

*Re: Re: Performing Oral on your gf/wife*

y'i,'


marko said:


> enjoy it man, maybe I will get the scotch for myself and the wine for my wife tonight and do it as well.
> 
> I always channel Sean Connery when I drink in the scotch though.....good thing the missus enjoys that.[/QUgye


----------



## barrett82

*Re: Re: Performing Oral on your gf/wife*

I


----------

